# Favorite Spring time Hobby



## TxBuilder (Mar 10, 2011)

I know a lot of you still have rough weather, for those of us not having it, why are you looking forward to spring?

The days down here are already getting longer, I'm looking forward to taking evening walks again and having more available day light.


----------



## mudmixer (Mar 10, 2011)

In the spring, I like to drive around the state and look at the flooding. It should be interesting this year, but it will be a while since in some areas the volunteers have not yet begun filling sandbags.

We had 1" of snow yesterday and the snow cover still decreases slightly. Some area could be up 23 feet over today's levels, but fortunately the terrain limits the flooded land area except for North Dakota where it could spread 20 miles before the Canadian ice jams go away.

The long days sure are happening quickly.

Dick


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 15, 2011)

You ever find anything interesting?


----------



## mudmixer (Mar 15, 2011)

My travels will start in about a week when the water starts rising in the bigger streams and river.

I already have my seed catalogs and know what I am going to cram into the space I have available at my townhouse. Cannot really buy much and the 8-10" of snow cover is still there and will be almost gone in a week or so if the weatherman is correct - melting from above  and below because there is not much frost and rains forecast will really do a job if they come.

The brave crappie fisherman are about ready to go out on the ice when it gets a little softer and thinner. - On skis or snowshoes, wearing a life jacket and pulling a canoe.

Time to get some new line spooled on my 6 fishing reels. It ends up being easier and very reasonable by having it done by a sporting goods shop after I clean and oil the reels. The trouble is, I will probably buy a couple of blanks and build a few more rods that I really don't need. - Time to start dreaming.

Dick


----------



## kaytav (Apr 20, 2011)

In my country.. Spring has said "Good-bye" already, about the spring season i really love it.. my most favorite season is Winter and after that it's Spring


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 20, 2011)

kaytav said:


> In my country.. Spring has said "Good-bye" already, about the spring season i really love it.. my most favorite season is Winter and after that it's Spring



It's summer in Pakistan?


----------



## rebeccasmith (Jun 25, 2011)

Nothing special friends ..


----------



## SteveMarker (Oct 11, 2011)

I dont plan anything yet


----------



## TxBuilder (Nov 17, 2011)

AlexJohn24 said:


> Spring time for me is a lot of grilled food and fresh veggies! My family and I spend as much time as possible outdoors once the weather permits it. We grilled out twice this past weekend, it's just so much more fun than cooking in a kitchen.



That's cool. What part of the world are you in?


----------



## ME87 (Nov 22, 2011)

Is it too soon to wish for spring? It's only gets up to 60 or 70 during the day now. I'd be much better with 80 or 90.


----------



## TxBuilder (Nov 23, 2011)

Nope wish away.


----------



## mudmixer (Nov 23, 2011)

It is now late November in MN, but it feels like spring with 56F highs, so grilling is still very convenient.

In a few weeks, I will have to follow the 4 steps in the snow on my deck to fire up the gas grill (gas required on wood decks). If I am serious, I will walk the 5 steps to my Weber charcoal grill or Brinkman smoker on my lower level patio, so spring and supper eating is still readily available. I usually do put on shoes, but frequently just have socks on for the few steps in the snow. Winter is really a state of mind as long as you know what could happen. - Fortunately, we do not have the common power outages like the east coast of the U.S. and I have not reset a clock in 12 years (except for daylight conversions).


Dick

As long as you do not have to worry about winter, it makes it easy to plan for spring activities.


----------



## campbellsoup (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm here in Detroit, and yeah....you could say I'm ready for Spring. I'm dying up here!


----------



## JamesFC (Feb 15, 2012)

Umm , outing with friends  the best thing i can do in spring ,,, too


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 27, 2012)

It's coming up guys! What does everyone have planned?


----------



## sandbuoy (Feb 27, 2012)

I get the urge to go metal detecting in the parks looking for dropped coins and jewelry. After spending all winter inside its nice to get out and enjoy nature. I also like washing and waxing our 2007 Ford Edge of all the winter chemical and dirt.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 27, 2012)

This year is a lot easier with maple trees and no snow. So far up to 4 gallons of maple syrup made. The season started for us on Feb 2nd this year, the trees were flowin big time.....and the trees are still flowing now, in fact I'm going to empty the buckets now.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 27, 2012)

inspectorD said:


> This year is a lot easier with maple trees and no snow. So far up to 4 gallons of maple syrup made. The season started for us on Feb 2nd this year, the trees were flowin big time.....and the trees are still flowing now, in fact I'm going to empty the buckets now.



Trade you a box of GooGoo Clusters for a bottle of syrup.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 27, 2012)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Trade you a box of GooGoo Clusters for a bottle of syrup.



wait...those aren't those ones you tried to trade me last year?/ You called em Rocky MT oysters or somethin like that?

( What is a GooGoo Cluster anyway)


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 27, 2012)

inspectorD said:


> wait...those aren't those ones you tried to trade me last year?/ You called em Rocky MT oysters or somethin like that?
> 
> ( What is a GooGoo Cluster anyway)



http://googoo.com/products/the-original

Only the bestest dang candy bar on the planet.


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 28, 2012)

sandbuoy said:


> I get the urge to go metal detecting in the parks looking for dropped coins and jewelry. After spending all winter inside its nice to get out and enjoy nature. I also like washing and waxing our 2007 Ford Edge of all the winter chemical and dirt.



I've always wanted to do that. I have a cheap detector that I never find anything with.



inspectorD said:


> This year is a lot easier with maple trees and no snow. So far up to 4 gallons of maple syrup made. The season started for us on Feb 2nd this year, the trees were flowin big time.....and the trees are still flowing now, in fact I'm going to empty the buckets now.



Do you have any pics of your setup? 



oldog/newtrick said:


> http://googoo.com/products/the-original
> 
> Only the bestest dang candy bar on the planet.



We have them down here too. They are great. My Dad always kept a box on hand when I was a kid.


----------



## rick1953fowler (Feb 28, 2012)

I agree with you Tx, just being outdoors really for me. Swimming, trail walks, you name it and I'm there


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 29, 2012)

I've been getting more and more into things involving water. 

Although my interest in treasure hunting is peaked.


----------



## sandbuoy (Mar 1, 2012)

Suppose to be 60s and sunny here Sunday TX. Can't wait to go up to the park and look for all that lost change and jewelry. Have some old houses I know about from the 1800s I asked to hunt this winter. That sure slowed down winter quick.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 1, 2012)

Have you found anything? 

You should post your info to this thread.

http://www.houserepairtalk.com/f55/treasure-hunting-13336/


----------



## clerk1z (Apr 27, 2012)

I love to walk on long roads with my loved ones


----------



## Kone (Sep 30, 2012)

My favorite spring hobbies are hanging out with friends and play sports.


----------

